# My new brushes!! >_<



## spectrolite (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Hey girls n boys!

I've been searching for a nice set of brushes that wouldn't cost me too much for ages and after reading some great reviews on Make Up Alley for A-Squirrel brushes, I took a chance and ordered some from their website. They arrived only a week later and I am pretty happy with them. They are super, super soft and so pretty! Check out my new toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Brushes can be found here! *click click*


----------



## frocher (Nov 13, 2007)

Those are gorgeous brushes, enjoy.


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooohhh.. how fun! Congrats!


----------



## nunu (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats!! they look great


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

so prettyyyyy!


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice! How much where they?


----------



## makeba (Nov 13, 2007)

nice. what did they cost you?


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2007)

They look great, nice haul!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks girls! I payed around $80USD for the set. I used them this morning for the first time and they make my old brushes seem like Brillo pads! So sofffft


----------



## athena123 (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry to revive an old thread, but I was curious how these brushes are holding up 2 months later? Do they shed, are they still soft? I've been eyeing a set from this site because I think natural bristles are the best and I'm looking for an affordable yet durable set. 

TIA!

athena


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had them a few months now and they are still just as beautiful. One of them is a bit stained orange now thanks Nars Exhibit A blush hehe, but I chose white brushes so I was asking for it really. I've gone out of my way to take good care of them. I give them a bath once a week with a good shampoo (no cheap stuff for my babies lol..) and I use a deep conditioner on them to keep them soft and prevent breakage. So far I have not seen any shedding. My Mac 182 has shed heaps and I only got that a little while ago. After the first wash I noticed they did smell like animal hair... but that has gone away over time and was only noticeable when they were damp. I highly recommend these brushes and think they are one of my best make-up related purchases of last year


----------



## athena123 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know spectrolite these brushes sound absolutely fabulous! Between reviews on Makeup alley, EDS forum and you, this will be my next purchase!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 19, 2008)

Which set did you get?
Coz there are many options there xp..sorry I just wanna make sure I get the right one...thanks


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the Kolinsky sable/fine white goat hair brush set. Here is a link:

Kolinsky Sable Set


----------

